# Big Dogs



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Here are 2 of the first 5 wolves taken near Big Piney and Pinedale Wyoming.

A law enforcement officer released these pictures.

They were taken legally.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I never realized they were that BIG. Wow!


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Do you have the story behind these. Man they are huge!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My dog is bigger.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

rukus said:


> Do you have the story behind these. Man they are huge!!!


I don't have the story behind this. Sorry.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the same picture in an email a few days ago . No story just said wolves taken in wyoming .All I can say it looks like they have been fed well :evil:


----------

